# Who are the real subject matter experts here?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK, I've been reading for a while, and as a newbie I'd like to know from the other members on the board, who are the real experts here. The ones that sail, and know stuff. 

Thanks in advance, just curious. Please give me names, ok?


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*I'm an expert*

I know an off-putting question when I see one.

What is it you want to know? That may get you further.

Kurt


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

longislandsound said:


> give me names


No stool pigeons here, buddy! 

(edit: Honestly, if you can't tell the BS from the good answers [at least most of the time], go to the library!)


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I handle all of the gastrointestinal questions on this forum, while everyone else tackles the questions that are more "sailing related." For instance, if someone asks the question, "Why is my colon so irritable when I'm on the boat?" everyone will wait for me, the Sailnet expert on the subject, to answer. If it's a question like, "What caused my mast to become separated from the rest of my boat?" I stand back and let the others tackle it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Some of the names I'd recommend listening to are: 

CruisingDad currently the technical editor for one of the Catalina owner groups—exceptionally knowledgable about barbeque grills and their detonation; 

CardiacPaul is a marine surveyor with a better half that has an explosive temper; 

Tartan34C is an old salt who's been reported lost at sea a few times but is still here ; 

Btrayfors has a fair bit of electrical and radio knowledge from what I've seen; 

Giulietta is a sailor of Portugese descent with a phat custom 42' racing boat—he collects photos of sailnet users, so you might want to send him one; 

Camarderie is a long-time sailor and ex-moderator of this site...but he's about to sell his boat for an RV.... so it's your call on his advice..  ;

and PBzeer is off sailing up the east coast at the moment, but still checks in on occasion. 

What is your real question???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have already told you more than I know...


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> I have already told you more than I know...


That's good!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Wouldn't the answer to your question require some knowledge on the part of respondents as to which community members were knowledgeable and which were not? And if a respondent failed to include him or herself (perhaps out of nothing more than modesty), might that not imply to you they are not an expert on the art of sailing, thus calling into question, in your mind, their judgement as to who was and who was not?

Btw: I'm a n00b, too, so pay me no heed.

Jim


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

longislandsound said:


> The ones that sail, and know stuff


I can already see that this will be a heavily posted thread. With a title like that....it's had 6 views and 5 posts. This may beat the song chain!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> Wouldn't the answer to your question require some knowledge on the part of respondents as to which community members were knowledgeable and which were not? And if a respondent failed to include him or herself (perhaps out of nothing more than modesty), might that not imply to you they are not an expert on the art of sailing, thus calling into question, in your mind, their judgement as to who was and who was not?


Jim, are you a heavy drinker?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ReverendMike said:


> arbarnhart said:
> 
> 
> > I have already told you more than I know...
> ...


Yeah, I am sure my Rep Power will go through the roof now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Everyone is an expert in one thing or another on here. For instance, I'm well experienced in 36 degree green water coming over the bow and to the pilot house windows on a 95 footer in the Gulf of Alaska...and also how to professionally barf over the side (or in the head, which ever) ;-)


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> Wouldn't the answer to your question require some knowledge on the part of respondents as to which community members were knowledgeable and which were not? And if a respondent failed to include him or herself (perhaps out of nothing more than modesty), might that not imply to you they are not an expert on the art of sailing, thus calling into question, in your mind, their judgement as to who was and who was not?
> 
> Btw: I'm a n00b, too, so pay me no heed.
> 
> Jim


Whoa, that one made me think and now I have a headache


----------



## knotaloud (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm no expert, just a sailor. But it doesn't take an expert to know the value of different answers to the same question.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

arbarnhart said:


> Yeah, I am sure my Rep Power will go through the roof now.


Wow - someone has no sense of humor; my Rep Power just went from 1 to 0!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> Wow - someone has no sense of humor; my Rep Power just went from 1 to 0!


No Worries


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> *Everyone is an expert in one thing or another on here*. For instance, I'm well experienced in 36 degree green water coming over the bow and to the pilot house windows on a 95 footer in the Gulf of Alaska...and also how to professionally barf over the side (or in the head, which ever) ;-)


I am an expert at swinging in a hammock and drinking beer while avoiding yardwork and putting off building that plywood canoe. Careful now boys, it's not as easy as it looks!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailhog said:


> Jim, are you a heavy drinker?


Not anymore. But it's like falling off a bicycle: Once you've learned, you never really forget how. What is your question?

Jim


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

longislandsound,

I've always had a long standing respect for Jeff_H's advice on topics pertaining to naval architecture. Although, you have undoubtably noticed, that sailingdog has advanced to the coveted position of highest poster in sailnet's history . . . not that quantity equates to quality in any way .

Highest SailNet posters


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

TrueBlue said:


> Although, you have undoubtably noticed, that sailingdog has advanced to the coveted position of highest poster in sailnet's history . . . not that quantity equates to quality in any way .


Well..... now I think we are looking at obsessions  I was in here at a bit after 7 this morning and SD had already posted 5 or 6 times. I think his PC is his alarm clock and the only way to turn it off is with a Sailnet Posting -


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

I take my first lesson Monday, so unless you need advice about taking out someone at 1000 yards, ignore me. Also the Marine Corps anchor is cocked to one side because historically we suck a sailing. ( The reason I am taking lessons)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Well..... now I think we are looking at obsessions  I was in here at a bit after 7 this morning and SD had already posted 5 or 6 times. I think his PC is his alarm clock and the only way to turn it off is with a Sailnet Posting -


Stan-

I'm so insulted... everyone knows I use a real computer... a Mac... 

It looks like the Nauticat contingent is out to get... after a few comments about them being motorsailors... hmm...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> I was in here at a bit after 7 this morning and SD had already posted 5 or 6 times.


 At 7:00 this morning, I was relaxing on the aft deck of my boat - drinking a cup of fresh ground coffee, brewed onboard with our French Press . . . decided to sleep in a bit after spending the night at the marina (after sailing - I might add). We all have our priorities.


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Stan-
> 
> I'm so insulted... everyone knows I use a real computer... a Mac...
> 
> You use a hamburger?  Did it come with fries and a shake?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I added an accurate avatar so I can be taken more seriously...


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

I am the resident expert in red neck crome, that duck tape to you land lubbers.


----------



## JimHawkins (Aug 25, 2006)

Need to know the proper wine glass to serve a cabernet in, or what goes with veal scallopini? When it comes manners and etiquette, I'm your man. I also occaisionally nap in out of the way places on deck and thereby overhear conversations not intended for my ears. Just ask my friend Long John.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I am an expert at recognizing that you have just asked the wrong question from the wrong group of people.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

When on my boat I’m a subject matter expert in everything. I can fix everything, build anything, and tell you exactly what you are doing wrong. Nothing I say or do is ever wrong and I never make mistakes. I am the master of all I survey and I command with an iron fist….that is until Monday morning when I come on to sailnet to make sure I have not fu*@ed up anything too bad.


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

I've proven I can sail out of a bad spot when the engine quit, anchored and called Sea Tow. I don't think that makes me an expert on sail handling, navigation or communication. hmm let me see... seizing the diesel with only 200 hrs on it, nope not a mechanical expert either I guess.

women.... oh divorce says not expert on that either
Star wars trivial pursuit. . . Can't publicly admit high level of competence

let's see. . .

On second thought, let me get back to y'all on my specific expertiese



now where's that pitcher of Sangria


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

arbarnhart said:


> I added an accurate avatar so I can be taken more seriously...


I have no sense of humour but I felt bad for you and added some positive rep. Looks like it wasn't enough, though. You're still at zero.

I'm an expert on rubber. That's not a joke. There's nothing funny about rubber.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> There's nothing funny about rubber.


What about rubber chickens?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try checking into a hotel for a meeting of the Statistics and Forecasting Committee of the Rubber Association of Canada, or Rubber Manufacturers of America. I've heard them all.

Rubber chickens are marginally funny, but in my hands they lose all humour.


----------



## CantRodPhyllis (Jul 4, 2007)

If yer ever want to pester a crazy nut job. You just gives me a call


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

ok, this thread's comedy and I know, cuz I'm a expert at laughing at funny stuff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Poopdeck - you need to help me out, then. Because without a sense of humour I never know when to laugh. I can trade you rubber statistics for your help if you're interested.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hyperion, the first thing we need to work on is your issues with rubber chickens.

Once you can amuse yourself with a rubber chicken, then we can move on, this IS basic RC 101 stuff

PS: As a side bar to this expert advice, choking the chicken does not count


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Once you can amuse yourself with a rubber chicken, ...


I really could've done without the mental image that invoked...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am a self profesed expert of nothing.... and I have experince in a lot of uselessness.

The Statistics and Forecasting Committee of Rubber Products in America?
Are you a Trojan Sales Rep?

I just can't believe that Best Friend has more posts than me.
I better start posting more so I can catch up.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

On this, my 900th post (I need a life) I must say that 
I am nothing but a cabin boy on a ship of fools, setting sail in a sea of mediocrity.
That and an ass, full of crap...
(but TheCuban is hot so I got that workin' for me)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailortjk1 said:


> I am a self profesed expert of nothing.... and I have experince in a lot of uselessness.
> 
> The Statistics and Forecasting Committee of Rubber Products in America?
> Are you a Trojan Sales Rep?
> ...


No - our products are constructed primarily with Styrene Butyl Rubber, though many tires contain up to 15 individual rubber compounds. Condoms, to my knowledge, are constructed with one compound of cured natural latex. I'm the furthest thing from a sales rep - I'm an economist with a tire manufacturer and have quarterly stewardship obligations to the US and Canadian quasi-governmental bodies that disseminate rubber production and usage data.

Incidentally, the meeting I was talking about in the "What to do in Boston" thread is a meeting of the Forecasting committee of these organisations. So for any of you with a burning desire to hear ahead of time what our expectations are for P-Metric Light Truck tire shipments through 2012, let me know. I'll get you a seat.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm an expert on remembering thing, If you'll just remind me what your question was? I'll give you an answer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As you can see, I'm relativelly new here, but I was also a long term lurker. Like for 37 years. But at the urging of my analyst I finally registered. And then I was hired by the admin to spice this place up a bit with my acerbic sense of humor and rapier wit. So far, I've not stabbed anyone yet with the latter. Or at least I haven't been served papers yet. My biggest fields of expertise is that I can build or fix just about anything, which is a blessing since I obviously bought more boat than I can afford. I can also locate, download and post ANY appropriate picture to fit a given faux pas or inter-gore f-up that someone makes in 90 seconds or less. If you tell me that living with your ex was the equivalent of being stuck in a broken elevator with the spawn of Hillary and a rabid platypus, I'll find the proper pic....

Also, I'm an expert on the social ills befalling society. Like tipping 'Baristas' at Star&ucks (don't), marraige (double no-it's actually a contract and businees arrangement-fine if you're poor and expect to remain so forever), rent control(if you can't afford to pay what I'm paying in L.A., move to Kansas. I heard they got electricity last year, so it should be a happening place by the turn of the century), hookers (affirmative. Even better if they can cook), strippers(big no-they're merely human atm machines that don't give anything back), illegal immigration(ask Sonny Bono _his_ thoughts), people who leave Gnu Yahk and move to So Cal, only to ***** and moan in that god-damn annoying accent (that they should have tossed out the bus window near Tulsa) and tell us that this place sux. Obviously, they're not smart enough to figure out that our major highways run in BOTH directions), and people having kids they can't afford. Just say NO! But don't ask me about religion. 'Cuz I'm an atheist and don't know a thing about it except that I get an urge every now and then to bang my neighbors wife. Plus I've got all day Sunday to do what I want with no guilt while putting that pesky extra 10 percent of my income into something other than Cardinal MacPhoneys' pocket. BTW, I expect to see him subpoened soon. Now THAT will be a great day!...

Oh yeah, Bayliners suck, as do their drivers. Avoid 'em like locusts.

I'm here to help............

Rick


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

arbarnhart said:


> Wow - someone has no sense of humor; my Rep Power just went from 1 to 0!


Man, it's a rough neighborhood, innit? I used to have "rep power", then looked one day and I had none. Maybe we can start a club of posters who got busted to Seaman Recruit and wonder why.

Heck, no sweat anyway.

But to LongIslandSound, our original poster. I think sailors, by nature, aren't prone to brag or be too prideful. Humility seems to go down better with the wind gods, weather gods, and all other natural, celestial, and divine forces upon whose grace we depend to return to port exactly as many times as we leave it, and whose humble servant we are.

And sailors also have offbeat senses of humor, too. Sorry you were the brunt of it on one of your early posts. Just ask your questions as they come up, and you'll get answers, and good ones. You just won't get resumes, though some may go so far as to admit they "my know a little bit about" whatever topic you've broached.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

nolatom said:


> Man, it's a rough neighborhood, innit? I used to have "rep power", then looked one day and I had none. Maybe we can start a club of posters who got busted to Seaman Recruit and wonder why.
> 
> Heck, no sweat anyway.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better..!!
(Too lazy to try anyways)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What is Rep power???


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Ask me about my big dink or my johnson


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> What is Rep power???


If people like what you post they can hit the mouse on the scale of justice in the upper right corner of your message and vote on your post. You and I both have 1 rep power now.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

xort said:


> Ask me about my big dink or my johnson


Yeah right, you honestly think we want to know how many yanks it takes to start a Johnson

And we all know it not the size of the dink that count, it's how often it's used


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

People felt sorry for me and bumped me back up  ; doesn't really mean I know anything, though...



nolatom said:


> Man, it's a rough neighborhood, innit? I used to have "rep power", then looked one day and I had none. Maybe we can start a club of posters who got busted to Seaman Recruit and wonder why.
> 
> Heck, no sweat anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

It means you are an expert at playing the sympathy card


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Per my observations, rep power has the mysterious ability to appear and disappear without any logical reason.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Per my observations, rep power has the mysterious ability to appear and disappear without any logical reason.


John...easy for you to say w/ a rep of 7..while the rest of us languish with one measly rep point..
oh..if it is culinary related (yeah i'm a foodie)..i'm your guy (Giu drinks his red wine too warm )..
storming like a big dog here..love the fast movers w/ monster thunderboomers


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow PB...you have a seven...impressive...you must know your sh&t 

I don't know nut'in about sailing but can cook  

Oh wait...I am an expert now on changing sanitation hose and what a joyous job it is


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Sam...just gave you another hit


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ha...we just got nolatom back up to 3...lets help him pass the dawg tonight!! 
Click on those little scales in the top right of each post and show the luuuuuuhv.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Hey Sam...just gave you another hit


 T..you da man..thanks..(now i have to wait patiently in hopes my rep skyrockets..


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

T37 - the 7 points is obviously an indication of how well I know I don't know much 

_Currently at 35 32 11 N 76 37 20 W_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

poopdeckpappy said:


> It means you are an expert at playing the sympathy card


Not around here (at home), I'm not...


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

camaraderie said:


> Ha...we just got nolatom back up to 3...lets help him pass the dawg tonight!!
> Click on those little scales in the top right of each post and show the luuuuuuhv.


With over 10,000 posts dawg ought to have a rep number in triple digits. Perhaps Sailnetters go for quality over quantity?????


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> T37 - the 7 points is obviously an indication of how well I know I don't know much
> 
> _Currently at 35 32 11 N 76 37 20 W_


hmm..sounds very Socratic.."a wise man knows he knows nothing at all"..
i've always tried to operate under that maxim..


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> Per my observations, rep power has the mysterious ability to appear and disappear without any logical reason.


As I understand it, after a bit of Google'ing, "rep power" is kind of a ratio between the number of posts you've made and the number of those on which people have expressed their appreciation/admirationi/whatever by hitting the scales. I found myself, mysteriously (at the time) with a "rep power" of one after only having been here a day or two. "Huh," I thought, "how can that be when I don't know squat about the sailing arts?" (I later figured it might've been a thread on helping somebody troubleshoot their VHF radio problems, which is something I _do_ know a bit about.)

So it doesn't take many "votes" to get "rep power" when your posting count is low. But as you post more-and-more, w/o regular hits on the scales on your posts, your "rep power" will decline.

Jim


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey, I'm an expert at something. Not sure what, but I should have more rep power.

Although, I not sure why they bumped me to senior member. Go figure


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Member designation is by number of posts. Once over a hundred, you become a "Senior" member.

_Currently at 35 32 11 N 76 37 20 W_


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

and the next thing you know you're a senile member with a drooping flagstaff but that's all in the future , ain't it ?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrrr........ now I have zero............lol


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hmmm...well I certainly don't give a wild fock about being recognized or whatever in rep power...I'm simply on here for my own amusement...if you learn something from my lunatic postings, then so be it...!


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

I am not a sailor but I do play one on TV (Kidding about the TV part) I am just a retired Army dude who wants to be a sailor and one day soon I will be. Now if you have any airplane, airline, helicopter, SAR questions.......

Jerry


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*red neck chrome!*



danjarch said:


> I am the resident expert in red neck crome, that duck tape to you land lubbers.


You made my day!


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

If someone 'says' outright that they're an expert-run! Me I'm not an expert. Got a badge once that said I was and it nearly got me killed!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Rep power is a joke...I mean...who would believe that the Dawg knows more than me??? I mean the guy has training wheels on his boat!! 
Anyway...I am on a mission to insure that everyone but CCP has some rep!! 
Even if you are an AFOC or a Portagee...you deserve some rep...lemme know if you need some...we wouldn't ant your self esteem to suffer!! 

*Experts say you can't concentrate on more than one task at a time. *
*I'm sitting on the John as I type this!! *


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

sailingdog said:


> Stan-
> I'm so insulted... everyone knows I use a real computer... a Mac...  It looks like the Nauticat contingent is out to get... after a few comments about them being motorsailors... hmm...


Actually... I think the PC name thing should be reversed because Mac's are more of a 'Personal Computer' and the IBM designed personal computers are better adapted to being the Network Workstations that they are. Heck... back in our early network days here at HC those damn Mac's would sometimes crash the network - just by being Mac's ...with their little quirks - not the best network machine.... but, although I have never touched one, argueably the best Personal Computer.
As for us Nauticateers ganging up on you .... not needed.... as many have already pointed out .... if you still need training wheels.........well........    I get to dig harder and deeper as a fellow thick skinned New Englander......


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> *Experts say you can't concentrate on more than one task at a time. *
> *I'm sitting on the John as I type this!! *


Thanks for sharing that with us cam (I'm just thankful that odor jpegs haven't yet been invented).


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

camaraderie said:


> *Experts say you can't concentrate on more than one task at a time. *
> *I'm sitting on the John as I type this!! *


Ugghhhhh........ Now some have gone from obsessive to obscene...  Where is that old Moderator when you need him...... Oh yaaa.... It's Him


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Actually TB...the Dawg is closer to you and he has that great baked bean recipe!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

So Dawg's the source of this morning's awful stench - wafting in my east facing office windows.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I guess Cam is now the Expert on Head Matters and The Dog is the expert on Beans, talk about a thread going into the toilet.

Please for the sake of all of us, will you shut the door!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I seem to recall a sayng about Howard Cosell, anybody remember him? He could talk about something he knew nothing about for 3 hrs, and if HE KNEW something about, for 8 hrs............ or some such ratio.

THat should tell you whom the experts are around here..........NOT!

By the way, I try NOT to think, as I usually pull a brain muscle then!

Marty


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

What ever you do don't believe sailing tips from TDW. The soggy wombat is really a stinkpot driving rodent.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, I'm still a junior member and have been sailing off and on for over 50 years! But an expert, I am not. Consider the title --- first syllable is "EX" -- that's a has-been. Second syllable "Spurt" -- that' just a drip, under pressure. I'm not sure I ever want to be an expert!
BTW - this is some wild topic-- the thread seems to grow faster than I can read!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

blt2ski said:


> I seem to recall a sayng about Howard Cosell, anybody remember him? He could talk about something he knew nothing about for 3 hrs, and if HE KNEW something about, for 8 hrs............ or some such ratio.
> 
> THat should tell you whom the experts are around here..........NOT!
> 
> ...


Cosell's biography was titled "I Never Played the Game" as one of the biggest criticisms commonly leveled at him was that he talked as a football expert even though he never played a down.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Cruising Dad Knows how to trick out a dingy.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ha, I got my 1 back, I would like to thank the academy, Mom, Dad, my sponsors ( Larry, Moe & Curly ) and the great folks at Sailnet.........thank you, now lets party



BTW, I'm on my way to close the deal on me NEW Good Old Boat..............Hot Damn !!!!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

tdw said:


> and the next thing you know you're a senile member with a drooping flagstaff but that's all in the future , ain't it ?


I'll have you know that my flag staff don't droop.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Some of the names I'd recommend listening to are:


Sailing dog bit the bait and offered his own "recommended list" The question itself is a non-starter. If you ask a question and people try to help, the forum has accomplished what it is supposed to accomplish.

*Disclaimer before I continue: I am not on Sailingdog's recommended list. *Most posters on here are helpful but know their limitations. There are a few "cut and pasters" that occasionally try to act like experts when they may not be, but for the most part the advice here is honest and useful.

In the spirit of Jeff Foxworthy...you are an expert if:


If you have left a dock with a spring line still attached, you are an expert.

If you have run you diesel engine with the raw water intake closed and had to change the impellor before restarting, You are an expert.

If you have attached a staysail halyard to a spinnaker, you are an expert.

If you have sailed at dusk with sunglasses on and commented how quickly it got dark, you are an expert.

If you have accidentally left your engine in gear while talking to friends after docking, you are an expert.

If you have docked your boat at a Yacht Club with your undergarments still being dried on the lifeline, you are an expert.

and so on....


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

longislandsound said:


> OK, I've been reading for a while, and as a newbie I'd like to know from the other members on the board, who are the real experts here. The ones that sail, and know stuff.
> 
> Thanks in advance, just curious. Please give me names, ok?


OK, time for a serious answer: This is *the internet!* Al Gore didn't install lie detectors in it when he built it! Everyone on here reveals only what they want others to see. Some are quite open and honest, some are lying sacks of S....ugar. Most of us fall somewhere in the middle. The answers are just the answers, sometimes a beginner will cut-and-paste the right answer and sometimes a very experienced sailor will post a wrong answer to be funny. If you go only by experience and take the 'joke' from the expert to be truth, you deserve that long swim back to land! (that sounds familiar... ). Self-reliance is crucial to sailing (or maybe not, who am i to say? ), and you won't get that simply because you believe everything that you are handed from some 'expert'. If you're naive enough to believe that sailingdog has four legs and a tail or that I'm a real reverend, you're probably better off reading a book.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

This is what happens to saildog when he posts bad advice.










So he tries really hard to be right.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

*ex·pert* 














[/URL] /_n., v. _ˈɛk







spɜrt; _adj. _ˈɛk







spɜrt, ɪkˈspɜrt/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[_n., v. _*ek*-spurt; _adj. _*ek*-spurt, ik-*spurt*]

Varying degrees of ignorance


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> Sailing dog bit the bait and offered his own "recommended list" The question itself is a non-starter. If you ask a question and people try to help, the forum has accomplished what it is supposed to accomplish.
> 
> *Disclaimer before I continue: I am not on Sailingdog's recommended list. *Most posters on here are helpful but know their limitations. There are a few "cut and pasters" that occasionally try to act like experts when they may not be, but for the most part the advice here is honest and useful.
> 
> ...


I did #3 just last Saturday, while "teaching" students on a breezy day on a sporty little swing-keel skiff...

Was showing them how to rig up an assymetrical spinny, attached "everything" (I thought) then the wind picked up so I decided to leave the kite lesson for another day. Then, a student pointed out that something was flying out in the breeze--the spinnaker halyard? I'd attached a similar-looking line to the peak of the kite, but it turned out to be the tail end of the tack/bowsprit line, which looked similar..

Eventually I snagged it, and used it as one of my frequent lesson points..."Don't feel bad about making mistakes, it's how you learn...even your instructor can make some doozies..." which I frequently do...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> Sailing dog bit the bait and offered his own "recommended list" The question itself is a non-starter. If you ask a question and people try to help, the forum has accomplished what it is supposed to accomplish.


I mainly named the people who annoy me the most...  and you haven't made that list... I should have put Christyleigh on the list... damn hindsight is 20/20.



christyleigh said:


> Actually... I think the PC name thing should be reversed because Mac's are more of a 'Personal Computer' and the IBM designed personal computers are better adapted to being the Network Workstations that they are. Heck... back in our early network days here at HC those damn Mac's would sometimes crash the network - just by being Mac's ...with their little quirks - not the best network machine.... but, although I have never touched one, argueably the best Personal Computer.
> As for us Nauticateers ganging up on you .... not needed.... as many have already pointed out .... if you still need training wheels.........well........    I get to dig harder and deeper as a fellow thick skinned New Englander......


Yup... Macs are far more personal...and much better network machines nowadays, since they're using an OS based on a FreeBSD/Unix core. I have training amas...not training wheels... Cam has training wheels on his new RV.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> In the spirit of Jeff Foxworthy...you are an expert if:
> 
> 
> If you have left a dock with a spring line still attached, you are an expert.
> ...


Ok, that's funny,

I've done #4 and I did better than #1 by leaving with the shore power still plugged in.

But my all time favorite was talking to my dock neighbor turning around to find out I was out of dock and walked right off the end..........

Where's my sign ???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK Cam, not that I really care one way or another, but show me some love. I'm sitting here at a lowly one.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Bagle...Luhhhhv sent...looks like others need to help ya too! 
Sent some to PamTrav and he perked right up!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And i thought this forum would be boring.... by the way im an expert at keeping mothers in law quiet....


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Carisa,
What is your location and proximity to a major airport? Do you work weekends?


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*hmmm..do i dare ask*



carisa said:


> And i thought this forum would be boring.... by the way im an expert at keeping mothers in law quiet....


ya know, this type of information is worth sharing with all...
unless of course it is illegal. immoral or both


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Carissa,
Regardless of Sam's well known desire for rectitude, I'M WILLING TO PAY. Any legal details can be worked out later in an atmosphere of quiet. (g)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

danjarch said:


> What ever you do don't believe sailing tips from TDW. The soggy wombat is really a stinkpot driving rodent.


but a particularly dashing stinkpot driving rodent by the look if it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know nothing about sailing. I'm still a powerboater. Matter of fact we just bought one. 

Sailing lessons in the fall and we will purchase our first real boat over the winter. The fuel prices have brought me to my senses. It's true with a pb you go to a destination. A sailboat is the destination.

Mac user here as well. Macs are best. I have a mac server that hasn't been updated or rebuilt in 3 years. It is a '99 model and still runs fine. I don't even know when the last time it was cleaned out.

I want one of those dinghy's. I will trade a '72 FJ40 for it.

Who taught the rat to drive?


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

*recent trip*







The whole gang taking a dip.

pigslo


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pigslo-

I see you've got the family out for a swim...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey pigs...was that taken in the Bahamas? I think I met your family!! (G)


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Arnold's wife has really let herself go. Sad to see...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice family portrait pigs. Reminds me that the pigs that swim together, stay together.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh, here's a chance to show some real seafaring expertise! According to English folklore (see fishing industry: Information from Answers.com) pigs are bad news for sailors:
*One of the strongest taboos was the word 'pig', and fishermen and their families would go to extraordinary lengths to avoid saying the actual word. They would use synonyms such as 'porker', or spell it out, but no remotely satisfying suggestion for an origin for this has been advanced. Paradoxically, Gill points out that many families in fishing areas actually kept pigs. The word was taboo, no part of a pig should be taken on board, to see a pig on the way to sailing was unlucky, but the animal itself on shore was not forbidden or even feared.
*

Here is another interesting pig story...

http://www.nps.gov/safr/forkids/upload/pigs_at_sea_activ_pg.pdf


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You are right about the sailboat being the destination. You can see that at the boat ramp. Sailors get outside the buoys and start doing what they came for. Power boaters (and I have been one and still go out on them from time to time) move from one steering wheel to another; they often leave the ramp looking like they are pulling back onto the freeway, still headed somewhere. They might not go far before they throw someone overboard with a couple of boards and a rope and some of them do putt along and enjoy themselves, but most are on the way to that special fishing spot or that quiet cove and when they get there if it is already taken/busy, they have to go somewhere else. My brother is a power yacht captain. He does deliveries mostly. He just got back from a few weeks in the Bahamas, where he had a great time skippering a vacationing family, but the crossings were anything but the highlight of the trip; it was pretty much like long haul truck driving only more monotonous.

Years ago, when I lived in Colorado and my knees and ankles were in perfect working order, I used to ski my brains out (yeah, that's what happened  ) every winter. It got expensive and often the slopes were crowded, so I thought back country would be a good way to get around that. Sometimes we would take turns shuttling up Berthoud Pass or Loveland Pass, where you could go timber crashing not far from the road and have someone pick you up at the bottom and take you back up. But I found the more enjoyable stuff to be the true back country, where you had to use real mountaineering skis and work up the ridges to come down the bowls. I took a course and learned to dig pits to check for avalanche danger and ended up going back down the ridge without skiing the bowl quite often. Some of my downhill buddies would say that's why they never bothered with it; you go to all that trouble and then don't get to ski. Huh? I skied all day long; up hill and down and enjoyed every bit of it. I didn't pay $50 (or more these days) to stand in a long line so I could get carried up to the top of a crowded hill and be right back in line before I knew it (I still did/do that sometimes). I went into it thinking I had a destination on each trip, but it turned out that I arrived as soon as I stepped into the skis.



rewell6 said:


> I know nothing about sailing. I'm still a powerboater. Matter of fact we just bought one.
> 
> Sailing lessons in the fall and we will purchase our first real boat over the winter. The fuel prices have brought me to my senses. It's true with a pb you go to a destination. A sailboat is the destination.
> 
> ...


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> Oh, here's a chance to show some real seafaring expertise! According to English folklore (see fishing industry: Information from Answers.com) pigs are bad news for sailors:
> *One of the strongest taboos was the word 'pig', and fishermen and their families would go to extraordinary lengths to avoid saying the actual word. They would use synonyms such as 'porker', or spell it out, but no remotely satisfying suggestion for an origin for this has been advanced. Paradoxically, Gill points out that many families in fishing areas actually kept pigs. The word was taboo, no part of a pig should be taken on board, to see a pig on the way to sailing was unlucky, but the animal itself on shore was not forbidden or even feared.
> *
> 
> ...


and here all this time i thought bananas were the only taboo on a fishing boat..see, ya learn sumpthin new here every day


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sanctuarysam said:


> and here all this time i thought bananas were the only taboo on a fishing boat..


Bananas? Why? What about on sailboats?

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SEMIJim said:


> Bananas? Why? What about on sailboats?
> 
> Jim


You have to remember these fishing superstitions are very, very old. If you fished further away that you could row, the boat was a sailboat.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> Bananas? Why? What about on sailboats?
> 
> Jim


well, a good friend (powerboater type) told me to never take a banana or tuna fish sandwich on a fishing trip...so i looked up the banana myth and this is what i found;
"The bad luck theory of bananas is derived from the misfortune of stevedores unloading banana boats from Central America. The cargo most often contained biting spiders that not only were painful, but occasionally deadly. Stevedores considered it bad luck to be assigned to unloading a banana boat. This is the truth behind the myth.

The effect that this superstition has on anglers is real. As you know from reading the first installment in this fishing clinic, Karma is very important. The thought of bad luck causes an imbalance in the captain and/or crew's Yin and Yang. The imbalance results in a poor catch. Bananas are bad luck only for those who believe they are bad luck. However, one superstitious crewmember can affect the entire boat's Karma."


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe all superstitions go back to a long forgotten practical reason why you did or did not do something. It is important to root out the original reason so as not to be affected by a ridiculous belief. The only "people" it was unlucky for to have pigs on board were the pigs as they were usually provisions on the hoof.
Pigslo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A rather interesting day to be discussing superstitions, no?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> A rather interesting day to be discussing superstitions, no?


I was going to go to my boat and work on some things, but I was afraid I break something, I couln't fix......


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

arbarnhart said:


> A rather interesting day to be discussing superstitions, no?


Is thread drift bad luck?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Not superstitious at all, and never adhered to that old notion that it was bad luck to leave port on a Friday. But, we're setting sail this afternoon for an extended weekend cruise and it is Friday the 13th.

Perhaps we should leave the bananas and free-range pig in port - just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would be the expert on suffering from toxic exposure and living full time on the boat to stay clear of our toxic civilized world. This illness causes me to have memory problems and all around brain running deficencies as well as many other problems, therefore, it would be important to understand only about half of what I say might be true. I do try to be accurate, but if I am not, I simply do not remember. Gone are the days I speak with any authority, however, most of the rest of you are a joy for me. Even if I don't remember which ones you are.
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> What is Rep power???


Damn it...

Wednesday I had a rep power of 3 for about an hour...now I have zero...sailnet head games...I swear Sailnet must be a women


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Who did you insult?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Who did you insult?


Must have been my really poor pun on zincs


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Did your rep power go down zee zink.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

my original idea was to get you guys to tell me who the experts were so I could save time by reading their posts, and avoid the newbies like me.

I love the outcome of my thread. Thnks

So who are they??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The first time you asked resulted in a thirteen page response. You think asking again is going to net you something more salient? LOL


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Newbies can teach you as well. In fact if your just starting out, it would be better to listen to those who aren't to far ahead of you. With some of us, you could ask for the time, and be told how to build a watch. Sailing is like most other thing, you never stop learning and growing, your understanding of the sport just goes deeper and deeper. Because of this, you sometimes want to be careful who you ask. You might need a simple answer to get you back on the water, and get a long debate that leaves you so confused, that you could begin to dispare ever achieving a decent skill level. So listen to the newbies, I been a professional sailor, and now have owned numerous boats and I still listen to the newbies. Still learn a thing or two from them as well.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Look at the rep power numbers...higher numbers mean more repugnant posts...lower numbers are better.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Look at the rep power numbers...higher numbers mean more repugnant posts...lower numbers are better.


And a fine example you are


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Look at the rep power numbers...higher numbers mean more repugnant posts...lower numbers are better.


You're just jealous...


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

They put your one rep in
they take your one rep out
they put your one rep in 
then they shake it all about
You do the hoky poky 
and you turn your self around
thats what it's all about.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Look at the rep power numbers...higher numbers mean more repugnant posts...lower numbers are better.


So, with a (current) rep power of 10, you are not to be believed. But you _say_ you are not to be believed, therefor you are to be believed. But if you're to be believed, and you say people with high rep powers are not to be believed, then you shouldn't be believed. But if you shouldn't be believed, then what you say about people with high rep powers not being believable is not to be believed. Therefor you should... be... believed. But... if... you're to be... believed...., and you say people with high rep powers shouldn't... be... ... believed, and... you... have... a high rep power...

*****OUT OF MEMORY RECURSION ERROR*****

****PROGRAM HALTED 0x5313AF346DE *****


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Damn it...
> 
> Wednesday I had a rep power of 3 for about an hour...now I have zero...sailnet head games...I swear Sailnet must be a women


i'll give ya some hits...
hmm..better check my rep come to think of it...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Longislandsound:*


> my original idea was to get you guys to tell me who the experts were so I could save time by reading their posts, and avoid the newbies like me.


Aghhh! And there's the problem laddie. Y'see me boy, the point of the forum is that you ask a stupid question, and we's all get to make fun of ya. Fact o matter is, we all be experts, some more expertest than others. So post's yer question, and don'ts ask who to asks, as the one who answers mays not be the ones bests to be ask'in upon.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh God!

Ian,
I think I actually understood that. (vbg)


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> *Longislandsound:*
> Aghhh! And there's the problem laddie. Y'see me boy, the point of the forum is that you ask a stupid question, and we's all get to make fun of ya. Fact o matter is, we all be experts, some more expertest than others. So post's yer question, and don'ts ask who to asks, as the one who answers mays not be the ones bests to be ask'in upon.


reading that gave me a Pirates of the Carribean moment a la Jack Sparrow


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sanctuarysam said:


> reading that gave me a Pirates of the Carribean moment a la Jack Sparrow


*Arrrr* I'm thinkin' more Captain Barbossa.

Jim


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

danjarch said:


> They put your one rep in
> they take your one rep out
> they put your one rep in
> then they shake it all about
> ...


Spoken like a true expert! 

LIS...look at what is on the bow of Ian's boat...then take a look at a picture of Ian...now you know who the real expert is!! Problem is...advice like that could get me killed!! (G)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL.... You sound like the Sicilian from the Princess Bride... 


SEMIJim said:


> So, with a (current) rep power of 10, you are not to be believed. But you _say_ you are not to be believed, therefor you are to be believed. But if you're to be believed, and you say people with high rep powers are not to be believed, then you shouldn't be believed. But if you shouldn't be believed, then what you say about people with high rep powers not being believable is not to be believed. Therefor you should... be... believed. But... if... you're to be... believed...., and you say people with high rep powers shouldn't... be... ... believed, and... you... have... a high rep power...
> 
> *****OUT OF MEMORY RECURSION ERROR*****
> 
> ****PROGRAM HALTED 0x5313AF346DE *****


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

longislandsound said:


> OK, I've been reading for a while, and as a newbie I'd like to know from the other members on the board, who are the real experts here. The ones that sail, and know stuff.


I'm a little suspect to tell you, but this guy here...that's a real expert.....

Send him your photo, he collects them on an album he has....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought you were from the Portugese Navy, Not the Old Navy. 
You must be really old to have a shirt like that.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I thought you were from the Portugese Navy, Not the Old Navy.
> You must be really old to have a shirt like that.


Yup, he actually sailed with Magellan...  He's just very well-preserved for his age.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

See, what you all don't realize is, that building over his left shoulder is the Portugese Insitute of Adobe PS and home to the mentally insane.

It looks like he has excaped yet once again, and I fear a rash of serial photoshopness about to happen



Hey Giu.......whats the lastest with Fred


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

longislandsound said:


> OK, I've been reading for a while, and as a newbie I'd like to know from the other members on the board, who are the real experts here. The ones that sail, and know stuff.
> 
> Thanks in advance, just curious. Please give me names, ok?


How could we forget conky joe? he's the real expert, just ask him.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I thought you were from the Portugese Navy, Not the Old Navy.
> You must be really old to have a shirt like that.


    OLD NAVY was the name of my previous boat. Thas shirt is part of the old boat's gear....  

Now...as for the old thing....photoshoping on your way in just a few minutes....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Longislandsound, whatever you do, don't listen to this guy, don't upload a picture of yourself, and never shake hands without counting your fingers later:


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, he doesn't steal fingers... but you might want to check for your watch and wallet. 



ianhlnd said:


> Longislandsound, whatever you do, don't listen to this guy, don't upload a picture of yourself, and never shake hands without counting your fingers later:


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

LonIslandJoe,

You could list specific topics so people will know what subjects you are seeking experts for.

I am an expert at finding things- like, when my husband can't find his keys/wallet/iPod/boat parts, I use my pschic wife powers to locate the items he misplaced. In order for this to work for you, you must attain a wife.

I am also an expert at provisioning. All you need for any long trip are rum, Diet Coke, steak, and beef jerky. This is called, "The Caveman Diet."

I am also an expert at eluding work with some imaginary excuse so I can go sailing. I am also an expert at "going to an appointment" at West Marine during the 10% off sale.

Last, but most importantly, I am an expert at working on a 1981 US Yacht. Interior rebuild, core rot, replacing electronics, woodwork, and supervising while the hubby replaces the macerator pump... (okay, I wasn't really there when he did it, but I made sure the damn thing worked! Quality Control!)

Chris
US 30' Wu-Wei
DIY Sailor, US Yachts owners group


----------

